# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  10 интересных фактов про алкоголь

## Akasey

*10 интересных фактов про алкоголь* 

1. Слово «тост» произошло, как считается, из Древнего Рима, где был обычай бросать в опустошенный бокал кусочек хл***. Версия кажется мне сомнительной, однако, привожу ее для ознакомления.

2. Известно, что Адольф Гитлер практически не употре***л алкоголь. Зато Уинстон Черчилль известен как злостный потр***тель спиртных напитков. Он выпивал не меньше восьми стаканов виски каждый день и обожал армянский коньяк. 

3. Гимн США написан на мотив старинной застольной песни. А президент Авраам Линкольн имел лицензию на производство ликера и был владельцем нескольких таверн.

4. Однако, теперь в США - самый высокий возрастной ценз на употребление алкоголя: 21 год. В штате Миссури, если вы просто положите в мусорный пакет пустую бутылку от алкогольного напитка и выйдете на улицу, и при этом вам менее 21 года — вас оштрафуют за употребление спиртных напитков. 

5. Большинство овощей и все фрукты содержат в своем составе немного алкоголя.

6. Многие считают, что алкоголь повышает температуру тела, на самом деле при его употреблении температура тела понижается. 

7. В 1977 году Польша заявила свои права на изобретение водки и, следовательно, на эксклюзивное использование этого термина для своей водочной продукции. Вильяму Похлёбкину, к которому обратились за консультацией, удалось доказать, что в Польше водка появилась даже раньше, чем утверждалось, однако в России ещё на 100 лет раньше, чем в Польше. В итоге, международный арбитраж отклонил претензии Польши. 

8. В современном французском языке замечено двойное написание слова «водка»: wodka — для польской и vodka — для русской. 

9. Давление в бутылке шампанского достигает 6 кг на квадратный сантиметр — это в 3 раза больше, чем в автомобильных шинах

10. Почва на территории одного из французских виноградников столь ценна, что работники обязаны почистить свою обувь на выходе.

----------


## vova230

Некоторые народы севера не имеют в своем организме ферментов, которые помогают ращеплять алкоголь. Поэтому представители этих народностей быстро пьянеют и чаще других спиваются.

----------


## Asteriks

Алкоголь... Вот не могу припомнить, до каких элементов алкоголь разлагается в организме человека.. До ацетона, что ли? Так а почему сразу не выпить сей дивный продукт распада?

----------


## Asteriks

*Периодическая система алкогольных элементов. Извините за качество, сканирование. (((*

----------


## Akasey

неее, разлагается до спирта С2Н5(ОН) и воды и всяких примесей...

----------


## Asteriks

Всё же тема про алкоголь довольно серьёзная. Смех смехом, но начав с пивка, человек постепенно попадает в зависимость от алкоголя. Точно так же, как от курения, наркотиков. Интернета, в конце концов. Я вот боюсь, что зависимость моя виртуальная не такая уж и безобидная штука. Даже почитываю кое-что о разного рода зависимостях. Есть сайт один по платнику, там про разные методы лечения зависимости (polinar.com.ua). И вообще алкоголь - это зло. Не понимаю, чего некоторые пользователи так бахвалятся своей тягой к алкоголю... Неужели думают, что так просто всё можно остановить?

----------


## Akasey

Если ты хочеш, то ты остановиш. А кто не может (а может просто не хочет) тот и не остановится. Думаю пивка попить вечеров после работы, не такая уж и плохая вещь.

----------


## Pasha_49

От человека зависит. Если слабый, то будет пить. Есть друг, который пиво любит, пьет можно сказать с детства. Кроме пива больше ничего другого не употребляет) Но пьет редко. А есть такие, которые жить без алкоголя не могут(( Ещё молодые, а уже спиваются. Я так вообще пить не люблю. Только по праздникам. Пиво пью редко, примерно раз в 2 месяца(не люблю его вкус, только для поддержания компании)

----------


## Alex

Недавно компания EZ Protocols объявила о запуске водочного бренда «Каббала (на христианских младенцах)» – новейшего эталона качества в супер-премиальном сегменте российского рынка. Благородный пшеничный вкус. Вода, обогащённая ионами серебра, золота и платины. Лаконичный и стильный дизайн, возвращающий нас к лучшим традициям ритуального застолья. В каждой бутылке – уникальный младенец ручной работы, изготовленный из ударопрочных сортов стекла.
Рецепт этой водки долгое время считался утерянным. В годы перестройки выяснилось, что технология её изготовления была тайно вывезена из России в 1922 году Николаем Бердяевым на так называемом «философском пароходе». Далее через Освальда Шпенглера и «теософское общество Елены Блаватской» рецепт водки «Каббала (на христианских младенцах)» попал в руки Николая Рериха и был в конце концов передан им на сохранение в высокогорный гималайский ашрам, где и находился до недавнего времени.
Напиток ориентирован на сильных, уверенных в себе мужчин из высших слоёв общества, предпочитающих публичности влиятельность и точно знающих, какова природа власти в России. Характерно, что рекламная компания продукта была начата с рассылки анонимных клубных карт и подпольных предпродаж на интернет-аукционах, где только за первые сутки было реализовано около тринадцати тысяч пятилитровых коробов водки «Каббала (на христианских младенцах)» – абсолютный рекорд для брендов данной категории.
Фигурки младенцев повторяются крайне редко, не более трёх раз (скорее всего это символизирует три способа каббалистической пермутации текстов Торы – гематрию, нотарикон и темуру). Учитывая объёмы производства продукта, количество фигурок потенциально огромно. Это уже привело к появлению в России нескольких крупных частных коллекций водочной скульптуры. Сформировался даже своего рода чёрный рынок по продаже стеклянных младенцев. В жёлтой прессе неоднократно появлялось словосочетание «стеклянный киднепинг». Многие фигурки вошли в искусствоведческий оборот под собственными именами, порой, весьма причудливыми: «Кровавый Хоругвеносец», «Малыш В Кимоно», «Нано-бэби» и т.п.
В ответ на упорные слухи и шквал исков со стороны правозащитных организаций, компания EZ Protocols уже поспешила заявить, что при изготовлении напитка ни один ребёнок не пострадал.

----------


## Sanych

Интересная штука. Хто б налил попробовать

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> Недавно компания EZ Protocols объявила о запуске водочного бренда «Каббала (на христианских младенцах)» – новейшего эталона качества в супер-премиальном сегменте российского рынка. Благородный пшеничный вкус. Вода, обогащённая ионами серебра, золота и платины. Лаконичный и стильный дизайн, возвращающий нас к лучшим традициям ритуального застолья. В каждой бутылке – уникальный младенец ручной работы, изготовленный из ударопрочных сортов стекла.


а я подумала сразу,что это духи
бутылка своеобразная

----------


## Irina

По поводу алкоголя могу только процитировать Задорнова: если бы у печени были руки, она бы задушила горло.

----------


## Alex

*Ирина ты не права. Виноват не сам алкоголь, а чрезмерное его употребление. Однажды лежа в своей кардиологии, прочел принесенную лечащим врачом книгу про болезни сердца. Ну как ты понимаешь я нашел,то чего врач и не ожидала - сама упустила эту рубрику. Ну как мы читаем литературу по специальности, всем известно - выискиваем то , что необходимо или то, что не знаем. Такие мы славяне и с этим уже ничего не поделаешь. Так вот прием определенного количества алкоголя является лекарственный средством.
Так будьте всегда здоровы*

----------


## fIzdrin

а я Жванецкого:в конце концов,кто я такой,чтобы не пить))

----------


## Irina

> Виноват не сам алкоголь, а чрезмерное его употребление.


Полностью согласна.Просто слишком часто говорят алкоголь полезен в малых дозах в любом количестве. Я думаю не в любом, а именно в малых дозах.

----------


## Alex

> Я думаю не в любом, а именно в малых дозах.


Ну это зависит от каждого отдельного индивидуума

----------

